# O.C. Certification Course Sunday 10/26/08



## EMT764911 (Feb 3, 2005)

The Somerville Auxiliary Police will be hosting an O.C. Certification Course on October 26, 2008. This course is perfect for all Auxiliary and Reserve Officers needing certification.

This class will be conducted from 8:00 am until 12:00 pm. Participants will be trained in accordance with Massachusetts Police Training Council (M.P.T.C.) and Larry Smith Enterprises, standards for basic certification. Training will include proper stances, patterns of movement, wear, carry, and drawing of O.C. as well as proper use and after care for sprayed subjects. Participants successfully completing the class and passing both the written and practical exam will receive a two-year certification. Students will be sprayed with O.C. as part of the practical exercise. _*(Student recertifying will not be sprayed and will instead act as safety officers)*_

*Please Contact me for more information. Class space is limited and filling up fast. *

*Cost: $35.00 (cash, check or Money Order) *


----------



## jdayala (Jun 30, 2008)

EMT764911 said:


> The Somerville Auxiliary Police will be hosting an O.C. Certification Course on October 26, 2008. This course is perfect for all Auxiliary and Reserve Officers needing certification.
> 
> This class will be conducted from 8:00 am until 12:00 pm. Participants will be trained in accordance with Massachusetts Police Training Council (M.P.T.C.) and Larry Smith Enterprises, standards for basic certification. Training will include proper stances, patterns of movement, wear, carry, and drawing of O.C. as well as proper use and after care for sprayed subjects. Participants successfully completing the class and passing both the written and practical exam will receive a two-year certification. Students will be sprayed with O.C. as part of the practical exercise. _*(Student recertifying will not be sprayed and will instead act as safety officers)*_
> 
> ...


i have a question....im not a citizen yet...could i take the course any way??? if yes where should i go to sign up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

jdayala said:


> i have a question....im not a citizen yet...could i take the course any way??? if yes where should i go to sign up?


sign below......... I'll spray you for FREE.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Snipe after that he will be looking for his baton cert...


----------

